# Berlin - Time heals all wounds



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Lovely Berlin, I ´ve been there for one week and it has so many surprises...Incredible!


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

a embassy tour in Berlin. After the reunification Berlin became the capital again and the new governmental and diplomatic function influenced many building project. Also many Embassy were built or expanded. The best example for a long duration of the historic embassy location the US-Embassy. After 60 years of absence at the destroyed and demolished Pariser Platz the embassy was built. Already 1930 the Palais Blücher(@WIKI) "Pariser Platz 2" was bought by the USA and burned down on 15. April 1931. Then history continued and this location was not officially used by an embassy till the war begun. On the 6. October 2004 the first sod for the new embassy was turned. After 9/11 the safety claims were very high and influenced the building style immense. On 4. July 2008 the embassy was opened and criticized a lot because of its suburb motel looking 

Embassy of the USA
208. 

209. view from Pariser Platz

210. 

211. Pop Art should make it look better? :lol:

212. An other embassy at the Pariser Platz, the French one

213. The British Embassy, malicious tongues purports that the Queen was not really delighted









214. Mexican Embassy

215. 

216. Korean Embassy

217. Embassy of the United Arab Emirates

218. Traditional pillar in front of the Chinese Embassy

219. Japanese Embassy

220. The new Embassy of Saudi-Arabia

221. Detail

222. Swiss Embassy with the addition, it is the only Embassy in the government district which was not destroyed at WW2 or demolished by Hitler because of Speer master plan for Germany 

223. 

224. Brazilian Embassy 

225. Embassy of Lithuania

226. Embassy of Australia. I like the Aussie shops in the neighbourhood, the only way to get Victory Bitter et etcetera









227. Embassy of the Kingdom of the Netherlands

228. view over the River Spree

229. Embassy of Estonia

230. Flag of Morocco

231. Embassy of Slovenia

232. Embassy of Belgium a former plattenbau

233. some African Embassies, dont at the moment

234. Embassy of the Czech Republic

235. 

236. Embassy of Ukraine

237. Embassy of Austria

238. 

239. 

240. Embassy of India

241. Embassy of Romania

Embassies of the federal states of Germany
242. Brandenburg/Mecklenburg Vorpommern

243. Brandenburg/Mecklenburg Vorpommern

244. Hessen

245. Saarland

246. 

247. Nordrhein-Westfalen

248. Bavaria

249. Baden-Württemberg

250. 

251. Hamburg


there are so many more, maybe your home country is withal 
What I like: The diverse style of the old and new buildings.
What I dislike: "Half" of the inner-city area is used by Government, Embassies, that is a bit bad for the night life...


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Such an excellent collection of embassies. I'm so glad that the US embassy didn't get turned into a fortress like it could have done. It looks nice and open at least.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

The new Embassy of Saudi-Arabia

:applause:

Embassy of the Czech Republic

:doh:


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

252. The only Galeries Lafayette external France, c'est dans la rue de Friedrich 

253. a great cinema,the Zoo-Palace

254. an other luxury malls in Berlin, Quartier 206, Friedrich Stadt Passagen

255. Museum for communication, former post office

256. awesome chocolate!!! Fassbender & Rausch Chocolatiers am Gendarmenmarkt









257. KaDeWe, the biggest storehouse of continental Europe 

258. Sculpture "Berlin"

259. an other shopping mall, called East Gate

260. 

261. hotel and interior ministry

262. reflections

263. a memorial for the persecution of homosexuals in the Third Reich

264. an old Berlin pub

265. one of the 5? "skyscrapers" of Berlin ^^ lager then 100metres(300ft) :lol:

267. different heights

268. Plattenbau at the Gendarmen Markt

269. also in Friedrichstraße

270. there are many of these blocks

271. 

272. 

273. 

274. a typical Building after the Reunification, Berlin standard hno:

275. House at Checkpoint Charlie

276. more colourful, The Rossi quarter 

277. 

278. 

279. 

280. 

281. this church was famous for its chime of bells, but the tower was bombed at war. Now they want to reconstruct it, but they will need 3 000 000 € . Maybe some day we can listen while a lunch break 


282. Horses at Gendarmen Markt

283. 

284. It is the contemporary art filled bunker again 

285. 

286. oldest pub of Berlin, "to the last instance" 

287. it is near the former medieval city wall

288. 

289. 

290. the Underground station of the Olympic games 1936 near the Olympic stadium

291. well you should now what this is... it is the only place in Berlin where demonstrators are allowed to mask their faces... they wanted to catch me with the question how large my feet are LMFAO









292. Telefunken high rise, used by the technical university


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Excellent addition.










Isn't this in Marzahn? What do you think of Marzahn as an area as it has a pretty bad reputation?


----------



## aleochi (Jun 16, 2008)

Berlin is truly amazing! Why there's not so much skyscrapers there? I think that it makes no difference because Berlin's "low rise architecture" is one of the most modern and creative in the world, but I'm curious about that.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

What a thread!!!

I guess it's the best I ever seen about Berlin!

IMO, Berlin isn't the most beautiful city in Germany, but I have no doubt that it's the most interesting one! Its contemporary architecture is great, really creative... 

Anyways... Thanks for sharing these pics! They're really, really nice! I hope you have more pics to post...


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Very nice! I enjoyed it!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Frieden said:


> he means the Wannsee Conference on 20. January 1942, where 15 senior officials of the Nazi regime decided about the "Final solution to the Jewish question"...
> 
> not the "name" Wannsee bears the blame, it was a place of a cruel decision.
> 
> ...


Your pictures are wonderful and Berlin is an amazing city, though it will never re-gain it's pre-WWII splendor. That's one price for embracing genocidal fascism, I guess. I just thought it was important to provide some historical context to the rather bucolic images of Wannsee. The pretty pictures bely a terrible past. That said, this is an excellent thread and I'll continue to follow it with interest. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Elkhanan1 said:


> That's one price for embracing genocidal fascism, I guess.


Berlin did not embrace genocidal fascism. Berlin hated Hitler and Hitler hated Berlin. I am not making excuses for those who did embrace National Socialism, but it is true that Berlin and Hiltler did not get along. That is why Hitler wanted to pretty much raze Berlin and build it back up in his vision of the new city of "Germania". 



Elkhanan1 said:


> The pretty pictures bely a terrible past.


This can be said of many many places in the world. There are few places that do not have terrible atrocities that happened in their past. I think it's unfair to punish a place because of terrible things that happened there in it's history. Judge Berlin by what Berlin is now in 2008. Never forget what has happened (which Berlin doesn't), but judge them on who they are now. Germany has dealt with their history in a much more admirable and humble way than most places in the world (look at Japan for instance). They have paid their price. Cut them some slack already.


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

@Svartmetall: You are this is in Marzahn, and one of the only profitable shopping malls in East Berlin. I haven't really a widespread opinion of Marzahn. I was there one time for visiting the "Gardens of the World" a horticultural show. But I was really depressed to find so many ugly Architecture and unemployment...

@aleochi: The Berlin citizens have somehow an aversion against high rises:bash:. And also there is no high demand on office area. Berlin is a very straggly city with many allotted city centre similar areas. But there are some plans for a skyline spot around the Alexander Platz. This master plan includes 10 high rises around 150 metres. But if the demand wouldn't rise much the next years it will be finished 

To the others: Thanks a lot 


here is the mentioned "Gardens of the World"

293. Chinese garden

294. The Tee house 

295. 

296. 

297. Confucius 

298. Oriental garden

299. 

300. a knot garden

301. Japanese Garden

302. Korean Soul Garden

303. 

304. Sky over Marzahn


There are many more Gardens, but this was the first day with my new cam, the cause why many pictures failed







:lol:
Here is a new kind of living in Berlin. You will connect it with GB,USA, or north Germany, now a very diverse architecture is realized in Berlin-Mitte(centre).

Berlin has got Townhouses









some impressions of the jet finished ones(don't care if the pics are a bit agley, this was the second day with my new cam :lol

305. On side of the row of townhouses

306. 

307. 

308. 

309. 

310. 

311. 

312. 

313. 

314. 

315. 

316. 

317. 

318. 

319. 

320. 

321. 

322. 

323. 

324. 

325. 

326. 


you will realize, that the quality of the first buildings is much higher. But I like the diversity.

327. Hausvogteiplatz, other side, opposite

328. more modern buildings

329. Collegium Hungaricum

330. Heinrich-Böll-Charity, 

331. it has a low energy consumption

332. enlargement of the German Historical Museum, by Ieoh Ming Pei

333.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Darryl said:


> Berlin did not embrace genocidal fascism. Berlin hated Hitler and Hitler hated Berlin. I am not making excuses for those who did embrace National Socialism, but it is true that Berlin and Hiltler did not get along. That is why Hitler wanted to pretty much raze Berlin and build it back up in his vision of the new city of "Germania".


Berlin was and is the capital of and inextricably linked to a country that did embrace Hitler. As far as I'm aware, Berlin has never seceded from Germany.



Darryl said:


> This can be said of many many places in the world. There are few places that do not have terrible atrocities that happened in their past.


True enough but what happened at Wannsee and the result of Wannsee represents an unprecedented evil, namely that of an advanced, modern, industrial state planning and executing the extermination of another people on an industrial scale. And nearly succeeding.



Darryl said:


> Judge Berlin by what Berlin is now in 2008...Never forget what has happened...


I have judged Berlin for what it is in 2008. I stated that Berlin is an amazing and interesting place, though it will never recover its former grandeur, and that I follow this thread with interest. I also felt it necessary to point out another layer of truth behind those lovely pictures of Wannsee. That's the 'never forget' part.



Darryl said:


> Germany has dealt with their history in a much more admirable and humble way than most places in the world.


Germany dealing with its history is an ongoing process. It isn't something that happens at one point in time and then is over. It has done a pretty good job of it, though often at the goading of outsiders. That's its debt to history and to the nations it destroyed.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Elkhanan1 said:


> I also felt it necessary to point out another layer of truth behind those lovely pictures of Wannsee.


Well guess what? It's not necessary. The entire planet is acutely aware of the Holocaust. It will most certainly never be forgotten. It is shoved down our throats ad nauseum. How bout letting a picture thread be a picture thread and commenting on the pictures? 

We don't need a Holocaust lesson. And if you feel we do, then start a thread on how terrible you think Germany is (in a skyscraper forum).


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Elkhanan1 said:


> Berlin was and is the capital of and inextricably linked to a country that did embrace Hitler. As far as I'm aware, Berlin has never seceded from Germany.


Please remember that only 43,9% (in Berlin 31,1%) of all elective Germans "embraced" Hitler at the election in March of 1933. This means that more than the half of the Germans voted against Hitler and his fucking Nazi Party. And this was just six days after the Reichstag building was set on fire by the Nazi Party and they blamed it on a communist conspiracy, and used it as an excuse to close the KPD's offices, ban its press and arrest its leaders. They tricked the Germans and they were too naive.
But do you think the Germans (the 43,9%) had voted for Hitler in 1933 if they had knew that he will start this nightmare (WWII and Holocaust)?

source


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Darryl said:


> How bout letting a picture thread be a picture thread and commenting on the pictures?


Commenting on the pictures is exactly what I did. But I guess you tolerate only positive commentary.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Please remember that only 43,9% (in Berlin 31,1%) of all elective Germans "embraced" Hitler at the election in March of 1933. This means that more than the half of the Germans voted against Hitler and his fucking Nazi Party. And this was just six days after the Reichstag building was set on fire by the Nazi Party and they blamed it on a communist conspiracy, and used it as an excuse to close the KPD's offices, ban its press and arrest its leaders. They tricked the Germans and they were too naive.
> But do you think the Germans (the 43,9%) had voted for Hitler in 1933 if they had knew that he will start this nightmare (WWII and Holocaust)?
> 
> source


This is what 43.9% really looked like:









*Source: http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/0,1518,531909,00.html
*
As you can see, support for all other parties paled in comparison. And all the historical evidence demonstrates that support for National Socialism, and Hitler in particular, INCREASED after 1933, as long as Germany was triumphant on the battlefield. So to portray Germans as victims of Hitler, and completely ignorant of his designs on Europe and the Jews, is pure fiction and a distortion of history.

Now back to the nice pictures. I was only reacting to the pretty images of Wannsee that were shown without any historical context whatsoever. I'm sorry if that makes you uncomfortable.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

The support for all other parties was at 56,1%.
Of course there were millions of Germans who supported Hitler (even as the WWII began), especially those who joined the Nazi Party, the SS and the SA. But I think it is sad that those Germans who supported Hitler and those who were against him are lump together as the "Nazi-Germany". (Sorry for my english...I hope you know what I mean.)

But this is not the right place to discuss about history, so I won't respond on this topic anymore here.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Yeah, why is everybody discussing German history here? 

Awesome thread btw, seeing all these pics I think I missed many many places in Berlin and I have already an excuse to come back (and I left the city not even a week ago!).


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

WTF @Elkhanan1, why are you bringing politics into a thread showing photo's of modern day Berlin? 

This is a photo thread. Let's discuss the photo's.


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics :cheers: really great kay:
> 
> 
> why those photos are still there. To reminds in our days what...?


As far as I know, it is a part of a larger art project and portrait collection - and yes, to remind us who would greet us there in those days... This photo is from GREAT museum called "The Story of Berlin" in Kuddam, anyone who visits Berlin, this is a must! :bow:









@Frieden: Hope you don't mind about this little offtopic, and will let us to enrich this fantastic thread :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

This is definitely the best Berlin-photo-thread I've ever seen at SSC!
Your pictures are amazing! Thanks, Beschty!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Frieden said:


> temporary art at the place where the Berlin city palace will be rebuilt
> 
> 
> I have to say I never liked the concept of that blue thingy, but it looks refreshing during the nighttime. They should move that box through the city to any larger construction site. Next woud be Breitscheidplatz I guess with the Waldorf-Astoria.


----------



## Siegessäule (Jan 16, 2009)

Berlin´s skyline seen from Siegessäule towards Mitte:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

More pictures please! 
Can't get enough...

(Looking at Siegessäules pics, I'm sure, the new Stadtschloss will compliment Berlins skyline a lot.)


----------



## Siegessäule (Jan 16, 2009)

The absolutely sparkling metropole of Berlin during day and at night!


----------



## Siegessäule (Jan 16, 2009)

Potsdamer Platz at night! :dj:


----------



## Siegessäule (Jan 16, 2009)

Looking in different directions at Berlin from the middle tower at Potsdamer Platz:

To the west:










To the east:










To the north:










To the south:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Those are some excellent additions to the thread mate! Keep snapping and we'll keep lapping them up! :lol:


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Berlin is so green!!!


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is my humble contribution  Photos from summer of 2006 :cheers: 
Potsdamer Platz and around:



























:banana:























































Former wall route:









Sony centre by day:








and by night:









Potsdamer Platz from Bundestag terrace:


----------



## Siegessäule (Jan 16, 2009)

Skyline_FFM said:


> Berlin is so green!!!


Berlin - Green but never Mean - Tiergarten


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ and once more :cheers:


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

Siegessäule said:


> Potsdamer Platz at night! :dj:


Excellent! :applause:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ WOW! The shots of the Tiergarten are mindblowing. The amount of trees in the park is something else and something you'd not find in many cities worldwide.


----------



## Siegessäule (Jan 16, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ WOW! The shots of the Tiergarten are mindblowing. The amount of trees in the park is something else and something you'd not find in many cities worldwide.


Indeed!
It´s definitely the nicest and coziest city park in the world!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Siegessäule said:


> Indeed!
> It´s definitely the nicest and coziest city park in the world!


I've always been impressed with London parks (IE Regents, Hyde etc) however, none of them have the dense tree cover of the Tiergarten which helps make it a bit more unique than the manicured and exposed parks in London. 

Keep posting the photos guys!


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

And every time I see this deep green trees I cannot imagine the condition after WW2. The were planting potatoes and cut the trees for firewood.

take a deep breath;some pics:


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

^^mg: I didn't know that, but it is reasonable. Berlin doesn't stop to amaze me :nuts: :cheers:


----------



## Siegessäule (Jan 16, 2009)

Absolutely terrible WWII images. hno:
They make me wanna cry. 
Thank God that "Time heals all wounds" indeed...


----------



## Siegessäule (Jan 16, 2009)

Potsdamer Platz seen from the top of the Debis building:










(Taken by MKflash)

Potsdamer Platz during the evening seen from the top of the Reichstag building:










(Taken by Cunaldo)


----------



## Siegessäule (Jan 16, 2009)

The most beautiful parliament building in the world! 










(Taken by jo_web)


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

Going east... :cheers:































































Can't remember from where are next two:


















Alexander Platz and surroundings:




































Prenzlberg :cheer:


----------



## Siegessäule (Jan 16, 2009)

Some more from Berlin:

(Taken by Footballnomad during the World Cup in 2006)




























(Taken by InekeB about a year ago)


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I love the German preservation, presentation, reconstruction, modification, and innovation.

Germany makes me drool


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Again a nice compilation!


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I really regret that I didn't get to see more of this area of Berlin when I was there. It looks fantastic. I love the train ride between Alexanderplatz and Friedrichstrasse, you get a good view of this area.

Looks like I'll just have to find a Berliner husband so I can move there and finally get to see all of the city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Berlin looks better with every year!  Really awesome development. Thanks so much for the new pics!


----------



## Siegessäule (Jan 16, 2009)

View of Berlin towards Gendarmenmarkt, Potsdamer Platz and Unter den Linden at night! :dj:










(Taken by InekeB)


----------



## MPOWER (Jun 12, 2007)

Berlin is awesome!!


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

*my first big ones*

nice pics guys 

... this pic isn't Prenzlauer Berg, it is located near the "Hackescher Markt" in an area called "Spandauer Vorstadt" (@Wiki DE)

422. In this street (Suarezstraße, Charlottenburg) you can find many antiquities traders look here 


my first big size pics :lol:

423. German Historical Museum extension building fro Ioeh Ming Pei









424. Berlin - Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-House








425. Train station Alexander Square at night









426. Not every wound heals fast... in the city centre you can even find buildings looking a bit... runfown









427. Dom Aquaree









to be continued...


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Great update, thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Siegessäule said:


>


:drool:


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

will there be any updates in this nice thread?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Incredible, what a come back ! Well done Berlin.


----------



## mphillips (Nov 14, 2002)

>


Lützowplatz, near the Nordische Botschaften (Scandinavian Embassies) just west of Zoologsicher Garten.

I have friends who live in that building, how coincidental. Can't say I was ever that impressed by this building though. Never really took much notice of it.


----------



## CrazY (Dec 17, 2005)

Some photos i've taken in Berlin. 

Berlin main train station.










Potsdamer Platz



















The Reichstag










Alexander Platz










Some where in East Berlin


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ nice pictures, thanks for sharing



CrazY said:


> Some where in East Berlin


this is the big synagoge in Oranienburger Strasse


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Berlin keeps getting better and better all the time! Even over the last decade or so Berlin has made such a great leap forward. So nice to see..


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

maybe to much for one page ^^



Frieden said:


> Hey ho, let's go:
> 625.
> _sei_ genial, _sei_ kreativ, _sei_ berlin.
> 
> ...


638. I forgot this one


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

I fear there is a lot of "knock-down" candidates in this last load of images,....


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Glad that more and more houses get renovated. 

And there is absolutely nothing romantic about these decaying houses. They will get demolished if they don't find an investor.


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

Houses in ruins with bullet holes and ugly grafitti is a sad sight. hno:
Renovate them all or tear them down and build them up again as with the rest.
Make Berlin as grand again as it once truly was!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Have to agree with the others. Those houses might make an interesting picture, but I am really annoyed of people, who proudly promote Berlin with it's "shabby alternative charme". It's just sad, that the capital of one of the richest countries in the world still hasn't overcome the War, so many decades back in the past...
In some other forum some Berliner actually supported a crumbling down facade, right in the city center, because it was too "Berlin-style" to renovate it. Who cares, if parts of the facade are falling to the ground or on passing by people, right...? XD


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, there is shabby chic and then there is this. There's nothing chic about bombed out buildings and decaying neighborhoods. If I wanted to see that, I only need to look as far as Mt. Vernon Avenue here in Columbus. I hope these building are save. Berlin has already lost so much of it's historic building stock, I would hate to see it lose even more!


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tiaren said:


> Have to agree with the others. Those houses might make an interesting picture, but I am really annoyed of people, who proudly promote Berlin with it's "shabby alternative charme". It's just sad, that the capital of one of the richest countries in the world still hasn't overcome the War, so many decades back in the past...
> In some other forum some Berliner actually supported a crumbling down facade, right in the city center, because it was too "Berlin-style" to renovate it. Who cares, if parts of the facade are falling to the ground or on passing by people, right...? XD


Couldn´t agree more!
That is not at all the reason why I love Berlin.
Infact it´s one of the few things I dislike.
Danke Schön!


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't know how the sentiments "Bombed out buildings are chic" or "promoting Berlin shabby alternative charme is the highest precept" became the matter of our debate.

Even though this is a wide and interesting subject I don't want to discuss that. The only thing I wrote was "love the wild romantic backyard atmosphere in Prenzlauer Berg". And as many of you should now P'Berg is way more than this run-down backyard. BUT there is also a small story behind: These buildings are located in the Kastanienallee one of the most lively and colourful streets in this area. I only entered the entrance of this buildings because of a delicious smell of waffles. Two young girls were selling old CDs and comics to earn some additional pocket money while the father prepared the waffles. Two other girls played with balloons and smiled at me when I took the first picture.
A mother with her son passed through. They spoke about the new handmade guitar the wanted to pick in backyard number one.
There was also a art gallery in the last Backyard and a design school or something like that. In the adjacent backyards was a nice playground, some cages with rabbits and guinea pigs and a daycare facility for children, all recently renovated and in good condition.
I firstly came to P'Berg right after the reunification, because I had relatives in East-Berlin. They had no warm water, stove heating but big, really big rooms with ceiling-stucco. This was really faszinationg for a 6 years old lad  
Next time I went consciously to P'Berg I was 13 to buy second hand black cord trousers. I got some for 5 or 6 bucks... Great! Before I left Berlin years ago there had been so many great locations there, but the gentrification supplanted a lot of things and also created new stuff.

I have to repeat: "love the wild romantic (backyard) atmosphere in Prenzlauer Berg" (without any negative connotation, or pseudo "Berlin is so alternative" hyping ulterior motives) 

Many Buildings had been refurbished in the last 20 years, but did not lost their fascinating atmosphere.

So... this is a photo thread and I only want to share my shots of Berlin 
Please don't get to emotional.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

@ Frieden
I'm going to write the following in German 

Es tut mir total leid, dass es so geklungen hat, als wäre meine Kritik an dich gerichtet gewesen. Das war sie eigentlich gar nicht. Es ist nur generell so eine Sache, die mich ziemlich nervt. (Ich glaube, auch die anderen hier haben gar nicht über deine Aufnahmen gemeckert.)
Ich liebe deine Berlin-Fotoserie! Sie gehört zu dem Besten, was man hier zu sehen bekommt. Vielen Dank dafür und nix für ungut, okay?


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey great pics! Will be in Berlin during the 29th of Dec-3rd of Jan. Where is this place? Want to sit there and spend a couple of hours having a drink! Any "insider" tips/suggestions about what to see (apart from the famous museum island and other obvious attractions etc)?



liman_drzava said:


> Going east... :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

@Tiaren: Ja ok  
Es gibt leider Leute die den Zustand Berlins etwas verherrlichen, aber gerade denen kann man nachsagen, dass sie sich am wenigsten mit Berlin, seiner Geschichte und Stadt als Ganzes auskennen, oder überhaupt die Tragweite ihrer Aussage verstehen.
Diese Subjekte haben durch ihre Engstirnigkeit eine partielle Wahrnehmung der Wirklichkeit und müssen deshalb dieses Verhalten an den Tag legen um diesen kleinen Funken Unsicherheit, das Wissen darum, dass sie eben doch nicht recht haben, zu überspielen. 
Ich denke einfach nur, man muss sich mit jeder Fassetten Berlin befassen, um die Stadt wenigstens in Teilen begreifen zu können. Dazu gehört nun mal nicht, nur den Gendarmenmarkt und die Hackeschen Höfe zu lieben, oder etwasdamit zu verbinden, sondern auch mal durch Gropiusstadt oder ähnliches zu streifen( da bin ich übrigens teilweise zur Schule gegangen  )

Back in Inglisch:
@Giorgoos: What a coincidence, I will be in Berlin right at the same time  The picture is showing the area of post-reunification new constructions(something around 2000, but I am not sure) and is located on the opposite to the museum-island(right here)

The fastest way to get there is leaving the suburban train at "Hackescher Markt", or if you want to, at Alexanderplatz. If you are coming from Brandenburg Gate you only have to walk along the famous Boulevard "Unter den Linden" until you reach the "Schlossbrücke"(Bridge) and then turn left, walk past the GDR-Museum


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks! I am most grateful for this! I am really looking forward to getting to know Berlin! It really fascinates me. Think I will have to come back later on as the 4-5 days shoudn´t be enough to see everything. Also coming with a group of friends and the aim will be to get drunk, party etc (end of the year...).But will definitely spend at least a full day at the museum island. Any parks, lakes in the outskirts that are a must? Or will it be too cold?


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

^There are enough places in Berlin to make party and get drunk, even cheap and nevertheless with unique stylish atmosphere.The club Berghain for example in Friedrichshain, East Berlin, is mentioned to be the BEST techno -whatever- club worldwide... And lakes or parks... well if you are planning to go to Potsdam one day in the south east of Berlin, there is a wide area of lakes and small rivers around the Wannsee. But I have never been there in the winter.


Now some pics from my last trip in October again:


639. The Humboldtcarre in Berlin-Mitte near Gendarmenmarkt, recently refurbished with a new top floor and a nice new illumination concept.

640. 

641. Otto-Bock Scinece Center at night during the festival of light(s)

642. Backyard Prenzlauer Berg

643. "be understanding, be understood, be berlin"


644. (to read the other slogans bigger)

645. Unter den Linden


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

Very interesting history of a building filled with modern art:
what a pitty, I have only one big Picture, but in January I will visit this collection 


some older pics from my panoramio site
 
behind the bunker
 
Realarchitektur recieved an honorary mention from the Berlin Architecture Award 2009 for the Boros collection and residence.


Pictures Penthouse; source: http://www.realarchitektur.de/work_bunker.html
(1.) (2.) (3.) (4.) (5.) (6.) (7.) (8.) (9.) (10.) (11.) (12.) (13.)



some information about the Boros collection(some impression of the interior at www.sammlung-boros.de/)


The Bunker (also Reichsbahnbunker) in Berlin-Mitte is a listed air-raid shelter. It was constructed in 1943 by Nazi Germany to shelter up to 2500 Reichsbahn train passengers. The square building has an area of 1000 m² and is 18 metres high; its walls are up to two metres thick. There are 120 rooms on five floors. In May 1945 the Red Army took the building and turned it into a prisoner-of-war camp. From 1949 it was used to store textiles and from 1957 as storage for dry and tropical fruit.

In the summer of 1992 it was turned into a hardcore techno club. Gabba, hard trance, house and breakbeat parties were held on four floors. However, after a raid in 1995 the events became more irregular. A further raid in 1996 placed severe building restrictions on the tenants, causing the club to close.

In 2001 Nippon Development Corporation GmbH bought the building from the government. Christian Boros purchased the bunker for his collection of contemporary art in 2003. He also had a penthouse built on the roof. The renovation work was finished in 2007. The collection is now open to the public but visitors must reserve a place in advance.

The recently published catalogue of the Boros Collection can be purchased here

www.sammlung-boros.de/

there are also many information about the collection and the building itself available. If you want to visit the Boros Collection you will need a reservation. It is highly recommended to do the reservation very early, because guided tour only take place at the weekend. There are two English guided tours available.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Awesome! :applause: Really classy. I would like to see the synagogue of Oranienburger Straße.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Great pics, the BBC here in Britain are currently showing a series charting the history of Berlin.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00p3rkp


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
The videos sadly are only available for the UK. ;(


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

in the end... I visited the Bunker... What a collection of contemporary art...

646. A Flyer showing the groundplan of the bunker

647. The famous Berlin Street Artist(born in Ingolstadt) XoooX is already on the wall 

648. More Streetart in Friedrichshain (very up to date )

649. Another kind of art a Suburban trainstation Savignyplatz

650. 

651. typical East-Berlin situation before refurbishment...

652. East...

653. Some impressions from the reopened Neues Museum

654. 

655. 

656. 

657. Christmas decoration in the big department store KaDeWe


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

As always, a very interesting thread and I love your photographic skills. Thanks mate :colgate:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Fantastic thread. Does the city justice! Peace!


----------



## Mäulchen (Jan 20, 2010)

:applause:

will there be updates?


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

Here you go 

some random pics from April 2010

658. This strange building will be tranfered in an Art Tower. official Website

659. bad weather

660. Sun is shining, the weather is sweet

661. sunset at DomAuquaree

662. private art collector gallery "Bastian"

663. ...............Beschty! 2010 

664. 

665. romantic backyard 

666. symphony of a metropolis


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, awesome new photos indeed


----------



## cal-1 (Apr 13, 2010)

great pics - weiter so


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Super!


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks guys :cheers:


apocalyptic mood at Auguststreet, famous for its gallery density
667. 

668. dark clouds are hanging over Auguststreet

669. 

670. 

671. another Backyard view

672. 

673. Clärchens Ballhaus, the front-building was destroyed in the war, but the backyard building keept his morbide charm. It is well-know for typical dancing evenings including Swing, Salsa and so on. 

674. 

675. 

676. 

677. in the background you can see the half-bombed New Synagogue

678. In the background you can see the art and alternative culture hotspot "Tacheles"

679. Lovely un-refurbished entrance situation

680. 


681. bonus: "Berlin Backyard Art"


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Geil photos again Beschty, I'm really impressed :applause:



Usually I don't like heavy use of HDR, but somehow you manage to keep it subtle. Awesome work.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, nice updates :cheers: those old buildings are looking really good on HDR photos


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

Great shots, thanx for sharing :cheers: To me Berlin is one of the most fascinating cities in the world, very diverse and unpredictable


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Amazing new photos Frieden! :cheers:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I took my dad to Tacheles when he visited me there in 2008. When he came back he asked my mom if I was smoking pot. :lol:

Btw, gorgeous pictures, amazing HDR shots! (but that's already becoming a cliché in this thread )


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

*Nikolassee (Zehlendorf) - South West Berlin*

Thanks everybody :cheers1:

@schmidt: You are right, the unrivalled smell of pot is hanging in every corner of the Tacheles building :lol:
What a pitty that these [email protected]}\!! of HSH Nordbank are trying to kick them out:wallbash:

@erbse: Using HDR was more making a virtue out of necessity... The Auguststreet has a very rundown charm. Combined with these dark hanging clouds and my first try with my new cams automatic bracketing control resulted the Auguststreet free Hand HDR series :nuts:


But there are some new pics to show. A short 15 minutes walk to the suburban train station "Mexicoplatz" through the calm green and save neighborhood of my Mum 

682. This housing estate was built in the years 1923–1925

683. 

684. Very idyllic inner zone, imbued with birds' twittering

685. 

686. but there are also small Villas and neat houses

687. 

688. lovley in summer, when the nature's gettin green

689. 

690. 

691. 

692. 

693. Cobbled streets, old gas lamps and the smell of firs creates an unique atmosphere at summer nights

694. 

695. 

696. 

697. 

698. 

699. Finally arrived at Mexicoplatz, the journey out of the dreamy district Zehlendorf into big city life can start


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates! I really like the set from August street.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

I loved the house on the 6th picture. The location of this last update looks great!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Good use of HDR above... I really like HDR but not when it is done overboard like most people do, but the pictures above are spot on :O)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One of the most great, very nice photos (updates) about Berlin


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

Post moved to page 13...


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photo of the Reichstag.


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

yeah thanks, but i saw, that there a load of pictures on one page. So I moved them here 



> Thanks again everybody, I hope you like my new pics
> 
> 
> 700. Even today there is a lot of work to do in the city center of Berlin. Many rundown houses urgently need a refurbishment. Here is one example of a staircase and a gateway to the backyard
> ...


----------



## intact (May 1, 2010)

Remember Berlin's still a masterpiece.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks folks :cheers:

713. The Tränenpalast (eng. "Palace of Tears") is the Berlin colloquialism for the former border crossing station at the Berlin Friedrichstrasse (@Wiki) currently transfered into a museum for GDR history

714. It is right near one of the most ugly new office buildings in Berlin-Mitte(Spreedreieck)

715. depressing cityscape behind the suburban train viaduct

716. inner yard of the Radisson Blu 5* Hotel with spectacular See-Life Auquarium

717. 

718. My favourite dino in the Naturkundemuseum, a nice Stegosaurus :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

Fantastic thread, thanks :colgate:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^How about end with the huge quotes?

That aquarium inside the hotel is insane! Great photography once again


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

> It is right near one of the most ugly new office buildings in Berlin-Mitte(Spreedreieck)


I agree 100% with you: Spreedreieck is one of the ugliest and misplaced buildings I know in any city. That building should be torn down as soon as possible, even though they built it last year. I don't care. :bash:

Anyway, as always: your photos are absolutely amazing! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new photos of Berlin in above posts...


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

@Andre_idol: I totally with you, I don't get it either :/

719. Governmental district again

720. 

721. 

722. 

723. This view will change in two or three years...

724. "Oxford" Residence

725. Art Street Aguststrasse again


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

So awesome! The pictures get better and better, Frieden!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

GeneratorNL said:


> I agree 100% with you: Spreedreieck is one of the ugliest and misplaced buildings I know in any city. That building should be torn down as soon as possible, even though they built it last year. I don't care. :bash:
> 
> Anyway, as always: your photos are absolutely amazing! :cheers:


I agree with both of you. The first time I saw that thing I said to myself "What the hell is that ugly thing and when are they going to level it?!?!" Great photos BTW!


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Wonderful pictures and city!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice photos from Berlin once again


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Also on Flickr.com?
No photos are visible, here...


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

What's the problem? I can see every picture on this page? Or was it solved?


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^ already solved.


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

726. Some pictures from the recently reopened Neues Museum

727. 

728. 

729. 

730. 

731.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos. But I wish they had totally restored the museum to its pre-war condition!


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

After two visits to the "Neues Museum" I have to revise my opinion about the total reconstruction. I like the current morbid atmosphere, also in connection with the real exhibits.
Okay, the modern ceiling are a bid boring, but all in all it is a new old highlight at the museums island.


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Great shots. Especialy the winter-ones.

I always like the unusual angles and corners that you don't see that often or not at all.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Zeughaus and Kommandantur? 


Really nice Nachschlag pal, thank you! :applause:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful updates! I love the facades.


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

thx buddies ^_^ and one hundred point to erbse

For Wunderknabe I sought out some old winter pics from my collection =)

881. The most important street to from Zehlendorf Eiche to Wannsee: Potsdamer Chausse


882. A nice calm side street


883. :lol:


884. where was that again ....


885. Bierpinsel <3


886~~ absolutely extraordinary seats at the subway station "Dahlem-Dorf"


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Frieden said:


> For Wunderknabe I sought out some old winter pics from my collection =)


Thank you :banana: 

Man, I wish there would be snow outside, right now. I have fucking 28° in my room.. hno:


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

I like the selection of motifs shown in this thread. However, most pictures are ruined by using HDR.


----------



## michal a. (Jun 12, 2008)

I love the way you take a photos. Really. I'm little bit jealous


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

The pictures aren't ruined by HDR, but I agree less would have been more in some cases here.

Anyway, thumps up for the great show! kay: Any more to expect?


----------



## antaramir (Jan 11, 2011)

I like HDR pictures!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos from Berlin...:cheers:


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## DanielG! (Sep 16, 2008)

This is the best Berlin Thread *E V E R*, I fell in love with this gorgeous city, I'm speechless. 

More pics please.


----------



## antaramir (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Berlin*'s showcase boulevard *Unter den Linden* currently:









_Photo taken by user Ludi (ref)_

U-Bahn construction, theatre and library renovations; far in the back to the left 
highrise project UpperWest and frankly I don't know what the others are for.
In the back of the photographer there's even more of course,
for e.g. the City Palace reconstruction.

So if you plan to visit Berlin soon, be prepared for a lot of stuff going on! 
_"Berlin is a city condemned forever to becoming and never to being."_


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

you practically show every crack and cranny of the city and I love it.
Indeed, one of the best threads.


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

I took some picture in the former paediatric clinic Weißensee which is in north East-Berlin. Its a peaceful place without guards, hipsters or homeless people. I was a bit in a rush so I will definitely come back again. :cheers:


















/


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Excellent thread.

Berlin is changing so rapidly - I will have to return soon to see the transformation.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

wonderful thread!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

kay: Great thread! I miss Berlin...


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

Some brand new pics from an old abandoned Brewery

Berlin - Böhmisches Brauhaus Maschinenhalle by Beschty, on Flickr


Berlin - Ehemaliges Böhmisches Brauhaus by Beschty, on Flickr


Berlin - Ehemaliges Böhmisches Brauhaus by Beschty, on Flickr


Berlin - Ehemaliges Böhmisches Brauhaus by Beschty, on Flickr


Berlin - Ehemaliges Böhmisches Brauhaus by Beschty, on Flickr


Berlin - Ehemaliges Böhmisches Brauhaus b/w by Beschty, on Flickr


----------

